# Gravel/Cyclocross in Paderborn und Umgebung



## TMD23 (11. Mai 2020)

Gibt's hier zufällig auch Leute die Gravel/CX fahren und Lust haben sich mal für ne Tour zu treffen?


----------



## Merrakon (13. Mai 2020)

Jeden Montag zwischen 13 und 15 uhr ab Hövelhof zum Graveln gerne .. oder alle zwei wochen ab 14.30 ab PB.

mit anderen Worten hin und wieder mal um Pb graveln, ich hätt bock...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TMD23 (22. Mai 2020)

Wenn das deine Startzeiten sind, dann wird das bei mir leider nicht klappen...


----------



## Merrakon (22. Mai 2020)

Schade... sind aber auch ungewohnte Zeiten.


----------



## derstarki (17. August 2020)

Ich ziehe Anfang September nach Bad Driburg und freue mich über gemeinsame Gravel-Touren. Bin in der Regel recht flexibel in der Woche ab 17 Uhr und am Wochenende sowieso.


----------

